# Anyone want to kill some flounder on Thursday night?



## jspooney

I am dying to go and Thursday night seems to be the time. I need a few divers. Anyone interested? My boat.


----------



## coolbluestreak

Sounds like fun, what do you mean by "night" and where are you launching?


----------



## jspooney

Leaving from shoreline in time to get 1 dive just at dark, then second dive after dark. Flounder on 3 barges.


----------



## coolbluestreak

jspooney said:


> then second dive after dark.


That's what I was scared you were going to say, I not a big fan of the dark but... if you need a dive buddy l'll make sure my lights are hot.


----------



## jspooney

Lol, it's hard to get anyone who does like to freeze their nards at night, but if the fish are there it is totally worth it. PM me your number and let's talk. Whackemandstackem is in if he can make his schedule work so it would be a prty of 3, and I'm trying to get 1 more to watch the boat. Shold be back at the dock by 8 PM.


----------



## marmidor

jspooney said:


> Lol, it's hard to get anyone who does like to freeze their nards at night, but if the fish are there it is totally worth it. PM me your number and let's talk. Whackemandstackem is in if he can make his schedule work so it would be a prty of 3, and I'm trying to get 1 more to watch the boat. Shold be back at the dock by 8 PM.


Speaking of nards you boys must be carrying around a pair the size of bowling balls. The sharks are bad enough during the day so a night dive whoa! I bet it is cool but it's not for me!! When y'all go PLEASE shoot some video. Would love to see it! Stay safe and good luck.


----------



## jspooney

marmidor said:


> Speaking of nards you boys must be carrying around a pair the size of bowling balls. The sharks are bad enough during the day so a night dive whoa! I bet it is cool but it's not for me!! When y'all go PLEASE shoot some video. Would love to see it! Stay safe and good luck.


I have never seen a shark at night. If I don't see them...they must not be there. Lol. Actually, the only time I get spooked is hanging on the rope for the safety stop. Dangling a limit of flounder by my side. Yeah, kind of spooky.


----------



## coolbluestreak

pm sent


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

Sorry Bro. Looks like I will be stuck in Minnesota for another day. Freezing my 'nards off up here too. :yes:


----------



## aquatic argobull

jspooney said:


> I have never seen a shark at night. If I don't see them...they must not be there. Lol. Actually, the only time I get spooked is hanging on the rope for the safety stop. Dangling a limit of flounder by my side. Yeah, kind of spooky.


I think I would be skipping the safety stop on that dive to protect my sanity.


----------



## jspooney

aquatic argobull said:


> I think I would be skipping the safety stop on that dive to protect my sanity.


Tempting, and depending on my bottom time I sometimes do, but normally I just wait it out...and pray.

Thanks for trying Bryan. Need 1 more. Got 1 (Jeremy, I'll call you tonight) Even if you just want to sit on the boat in exchange for some fish. Would like somebody topside as a bubble watcher. Could mean some fresh flounder for a few hours of work. Anybody? Let me know. Supposed to be 1-2 with winds out of the NE at 8-11. Not bad.


----------



## MillerTime

Man this sounds exciting. If I was back home I would be jumping all over this.


----------



## jspooney

And we have a crew. T-minus 17 hours. See you gents tomorrow.


----------



## marmidor

MillerTime said:


> Man this sounds exciting. If I was back home I would be jumping all over this.


Man I hope all is well with you. Thank you for your service!


----------



## coolbluestreak

MillerTime said:


> Man this sounds exciting. If I was back home I would be jumping all over this.


Dude, it seems like you've been gone for ever already!



jspooney said:


> And we have a crew. T-minus 17 hours. See you gents tomorrow.


Sweet, can't wait!


----------



## jspooney

Me too, but not excited about the cold!


----------



## sealark

jspooney said:


> Me too, but not excited about the cold!


Don't worry about the cold water it's still above 70 degrees on the bottom.:thumbup:


----------



## jspooney

sealark said:


> Don't worry about the cold water it's still above 70 degrees on the bottom.:thumbup:


Ha! it's the roll in that I'm concerned about. Glad to know it's still warm down under.


----------



## sealark

It's the same temp all the way down. No thermal at all. Post a report when you get back.


----------



## jspooney

sealark said:


> It's the same temp all the way down. No thermal at all. Post a report when you get back.


Thank you, sir. Hope our report will be very good.


----------



## coolbluestreak

As long as we make it back with all her appendages be a great report.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster

Yea looking forward to your report .I wanted to reply back to watching the boat cause I dive but not at night .but the wife wants to look at lights .


----------



## Dynamic

C'mon. Where's that report?


----------



## polar21

I read through all 3 pages thinking there would be a report at the end. I have the same feeling as when my parents told me there was no Santa Clause...


----------



## coolbluestreak

That was a lot of fun, but let me tell ya, my tail is gonna be dragging tomorrow.


----------



## jspooney

Yeah Jeremy, I am glad I don't have to wake up at 3:30 like you. 

Here is the report....we left out of Shoreline about 4:30 and made our way to the 3 barges as the sun was almost set. Slowly geared up...I think we were trying to delay the inevitable. But when we finally rolled in we found awesome conditions. Viz had to have been at least 40' and the water temp was an easy 67 degrees. Wind out of the NorthEast gave us steady 1-2' rollers. Zero current. Flounder were not on the wreck at all. We maybe got 10. But...the dive was great. Back in the boat we decided to head back in and stop at 1 more spot. When we got to our second spot we picked up 10 more flounder. We had fish from 22 inches to a few just over 12 inches. All in all it was well worth the dive. 

Jerry and Jeremy...you guys were great fun to dive with. Looking forward to our next trip. I'd like to see the video if it came out good.


----------



## sealark

Glad to see you guys had fun and got your limits. If you only had an E-tec here's how I get gallons and gallons of hot water from the engine Pee hole. The Last engine was a carbed engine and the water wasn't hot enough.:thumbup:


----------



## MillerTime

marmidor said:


> Man I hope all is well with you. Thank you for your service!


All is well, other than the freezing cold here.



coolbluestreak said:


> Dude, it seems like you've been gone for ever already!
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet, can't wait!


It feels like I have been. Its only been a month too! 2 more to go and then I can dive/fish for 2 weeks straight!


----------



## coolbluestreak

sealark said:


> here's how I get gallons and gallons of hot water from the engine Pee hole..:thumbup:


I've got a brass 90 for a pee hole and 8' of hose to attach to it.
my intent was to do the same thing, but my boat has been in the shop since March 23rd.:furious:


----------



## sealark

coolbluestreak said:


> I've got a brass 90 for a pee hole and 8' of hose to attach to it.
> my intent was to do the same thing, but my boat has been in the shop since March 23rd.:furious:


I might save you some trouble if the engine is carbed it probably wont be hot enough. Next time you are flushing it put you hand under the water if it feels hot to the touch is might work. Mine is an E-tec. 150 2010. If I fill the gallon bottles when I am up on a plane they are TOOO hot:whistling: and I must dump some and fill with raw colder water so I just wait till I am idling after or before a dive and fill the jugs or just stick the hose down my suit. :yes: Is your engine an E-tec if so what shop is it in?


----------



## coolbluestreak

sealark said:


> Is your engine an E-tec if so what shop is it in?


Yeah, I WISH! It is a 95' Johnson 225.
My boat is at the Maintinace Shoppe.


----------



## coolbluestreak

I'm ready to go again....


----------



## sealark

Bluestreak. I doubt the water if you ever get it back will be hot enough to work just try the hand on the water when the engine is heated up to be sure before going to all that trouble of rigging the fitting for nothing.


----------



## jspooney

As soon as I get back let's do it. Jerry will be out because of work, but maybe Bryan will be around. Dude...this morning every muscle in my body is SCREAMING. It has been a while since I've used a few of them apparently.


----------



## Dynamic

Glad y'all got on 'em!!!....Good Job!!


----------



## 24ft fishmaster

That's pretty cool! Just started diving don't think I'm ready for the night thing yet. Hey coolbluestreak my new boat is a 95 wellcraft with a 225 Johnson. Are those motors pretty dependable ? I saw were you said your boat is in the shop .


----------



## coolbluestreak

24ft fishmaster said:


> my new boat is a 95 wellcraft with a 225 Johnson. Are those motors pretty dependable?


They are supposed to be great motors, strong and dependable but not get great mileage. 
Someone was in my motor before I got it and cut every corner possible, now if its broke we're replacing it so its taking a long time, way to long.


----------



## jspooney

coolbluestreak said:


> They are supposed to be great motors, strong and dependable but not get great mileage.
> Someone was in my motor before I got it and cut every corner possible, now if its broke we're replacing it so its taking a long time, way to long.


Hey Jeremy, did the video turn out ok?


----------



## coolbluestreak

I've been busy, I'll check the video tomorrow.


----------



## jwe

*dive*

Jeff thanks for the dive trip. I think it turned out pretty good and just let me know if you want to go on any more night dives.


----------



## jspooney

jwe said:


> Jeff thanks for the dive trip. I think it turned out pretty good and just let me know if you want to go on any more night dives.


Yessir, definitely will. I'll yell at you when we are both back on the grid.


----------

